# Awesome scarf



## Mama kite (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.gzucker.com/data/web/LamarPattern.pdf


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. I think I'll try it in a much lighter weight yarn as this looks very heavy.


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Love the pattern but I agree with BeadsbyBeadz too thick. It looks like it's strangling her


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I, too, love the look but would not want that thickness around my neck and under my chin--although in someplace like FArgo it might be welcome!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I believe that would be lovely if it were made into a cowl instead - just enough to go around the neck - that would be nice and cozy.......... IMHO :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mama kite (Sep 27, 2012)

Rafiki said:


> I believe that would be lovely if it were made into a cowl instead - just enough to go around the neck - that would be nice and cozy.......... IMHO :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Seems an easy pattern too.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Exactly what I've been looking for!! Thanks so much!


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

If you cast on fewer stitches, it would be narrower and not come up so high. It is a great look. I'm adding it to my library of scarves. Would also make a great cowl.


----------



## indybrown (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern! Love it and looks like a good simple introduction to cables, which I need.


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

Love this :thumbup: Thanks for sharing


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Like a lot- love reversible cables. Will try it in a lighter weight yarn. I have some recycled cashmere.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

meg714 said:


> If you cast on fewer stitches, it would be narrower and not come up so high. It is a great look. I'm adding it to my library of scarves. Would also make a great cowl.


Looks like you would need a multiple of 6 stitches. I, too, think it is too wide but would like to try CO 18 sts instead of 36.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I made this scarf last winter in the heavy yarn, but made it shorter to use as a cowl. The pattern of stitches made it perfect for using a large button. It went through the "holes" easily.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> Love the pattern but I agree with BeadsbyBeadz too thick. It looks like it's strangling her


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> Love the pattern but I agree with BeadsbyBeadz too thick. It looks like it's strangling her


I have some silk that I would love to try with this using the pattern as written but I've never done cables with silk. I think it would cause it to drape but I wonder if it drapes a lot if you would lose the pattern. Has anyone else used silk with a cabled pattern?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

What a cool texture.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love, love! This style would look lovely on us taller ladies, especially my 6'1" daughter and me! Thanks for this pattern!


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

I have not been able to get this pattern on my computer.
Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Just found the pattern when I closed the site, of course I expected it, on the screen that opned. Thanks anyway, I know my KP's would have helped.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

senior gal said:


> I have not been able to get this pattern on my computer.
> Any suggestions. Thanks


I clicked on the link and after it loads and you see the pattern, look to the right bottom of your screen and the last icon in the row should be to print. If you don't see it, just roll your mouse over that area and it should appear. I just tried the link again and did have to get back out and click on it again to get it to load - perhaps it's a busy site tonight.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Thanks. I think I'll try it in a much lighter weight yarn as this looks very heavy.


I agree--though I've always said my neck was too short--maybe this would force it up a bit? lol... but love the pattern and appreciate the post!!!


----------

